# Black River



## WILDCATWICK

chris0093 said:


> you live in Montana what the big deal if everybody knows your secret spot your not going to be there


Friends and Family are all still there bro. I am willing to share info with people. Fill out or don't doesn't matter to me.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Mr Burgundy said:


> Isn't there a dam on the black? I think I found it many years ago fishing for salmon. I was informed that if I got up on land I would be trespassing on Ted Nugents property. Anyone she'd some light here


The old Ford Estate Wingford Farms. They got new owners several years ago and they are pretty nice people. It's not Ted Nugent. Trespassing is not tolerated. There is monitoring equipment so if you do step on land you will be caught.

I have fished up to the dam. With some success but I've had much easier passage with better fishing else where in the system.


----------



## WILDCATWICK

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Oh yeah almost forgot, belle river is getting some steel in it to. It flows into the black and is more productive IMO.


Bell River often is better. It does not however flow into the Black. It flows directly into the St.Clair river in Marine City. My Grandparents use to have the house that was at the point of Belle River and St. Clair river fun spot to visit and gave lots of great fishing opportunities by boat.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I thought so, it's been better than 10 years since I fished it and I remember it being a crazy long walk to get to the dam


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Mr Burgundy said:


> I thought so, it's been better than 10 years since I fished it and I remember it being a crazy long walk to get to the dam


Yep and tippy toeing to not have water come over the waders is almost impossible with the texture of the bottom of the river. I've gotten wet more than a few times. Took a canoe up several times too.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Does it still get a good return or has it pretty much died off


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Mr Burgundy said:


> Does it still get a good return or has it pretty much died off


P.M. Sent


----------



## cgraham

Are there many public spots to do some some shore fishing along either the belle or the black? I'm home from college for the weekend and looking to get some lines wet before my boat is ready. Any info is appreciated. PM's more than welcome


----------



## eucman

The Black runs through Pt Huron State Game Area and has miles of public shoreline. The mouth of the Black, where it dumps into the St. Clair River might be as good of a place as any to try.


----------



## eucman

This was in the Times Herald

http://www.thetimesherald.com/story...hing-early-season-steelhead-walleye/70827982/


----------



## FishMichv2

i notice all the people whining about people not posting reports have only been members for a short time, lol. 

people on this site who have been members for a long time have seen a lot of changes in our fisheries over the years. if someone takes the time to fill out their profile it shows they at least have an interest in being a memeber of the site and not just someone who is trying to mooch info that other people worked hard to learn. i used to fish the Black River/Mill Creek area and ive seen it abused pretty badly and i can imagine others have as well. 

before you post a negative comment about someone being reluctant to give up info, try to look at it from their side as well. in my opinion, that is a river system that should be talked about only through private messages.


----------



## Big_Holla

FishMichv2 said:


> i notice all the people whining about people not posting reports have only been members for a short time, lol.
> 
> people on this site who have been members for a long time have seen a lot of changes in our fisheries over the years. if someone takes the time to fill out their profile it shows they at least have an interest in being a memeber of the site and not just someone who is trying to mooch info that other people worked hard to learn. i used to fish the Black River/Mill Creek area and ive seen it abused pretty badly and i can imagine others have as well.
> 
> before you post a negative comment about someone being reluctant to give up info, try to look at it from their side as well. in my opinion, that is a river system that should be talked about only through private messages.


I can see your point completely. I've been a member for quite some time now, just not as productive as many would like to see. This forum is a different one, the Ohio version as well, in that there seems to always be a constant bickering or poking at others who aren't as productive, meet certain criteria, ask the wrong questions, etc. I guess that has always caused me to be reluctant to post much here. I don't fish much and I would assume there are many like me who suddenly get the urge to get the kids off the couch and give it a try again. Back in the college days I was all over the state, now with a high hour/stress job and being in and out of the hospital recently my time is very valuable to me and my family. Heck, I'd be lucky after reading all this, planning, buying more lures to re-fill the tackle box, etc. that I even get the family out before it's all over. Sometimes many of us don't have the time to get out and be a hard core, learn for yourself outdoorsman. I agree, PM's are the way to go on rivers like this and many others. Just don't assume that time on a forum, # of posts or whether you have filled out your profile or not dictates what kind of person you are dealing with. Hopefully that doesn't offend any.


----------



## demon666999

It seems some would be happier if this was a paid membership forum.


----------



## MIshroomer

Hey everyone, new guy here. Glad to see people sharing some information about the rivers in my area. I also had a question about how the populations are in the Belle and Black rivers. Are we seeing a return from the stockies they planted a few years ago in the Black? I live in St. Clair County, and I'm very familiar with the state game area, I visit it very often.

So from the sounds of it in the beginning of this thread the steelies are moving up the black and belle? I have checked a spot where I caught some Kings on the Black River during fall runs, but I have not seen any action in those areas for steelies. I tried steelies a few years ago but I think i was a little too late, it was around the time Morel season started that year so I switched my focus to that because I was only catching and releasing small stocked browns and steelies.

I am used to trout fishing in mountain streams of West Virginia so fishing these steelhead is going to be very exciting for me if I hook up with some. Anyone who could help me out in a PM about the time frame I should be fishing over here would be well appreciated. I hope I am not too late already. Would really love to hook up with some. Thanks to any who can help out.

i'm a big mushroom hunter so if you want to talk shrooms sometime just PM me.


----------



## MIshroomer

would the high water levels from flooding keep the steelhead out of the Black River? I also noticed they opened up the canal from the lake today. might try fishing at the mouth...


----------



## woodsrider

No there are steelhead in there. They have been in there for weeks already. Some of the recent fish that have been caught are already spawned and are dropping back. If you do some looking around there are other places in the area to fish that get some good fish in them. Shroomer feel free to send me a pm I can give you a few hints of where to look.


----------



## GreasyBassin

MIshroomer said:


> would the high water levels from flooding keep the steelhead out of the Black River? I also noticed they opened up the canal from the lake today. might try fishing at the mouth...


Hey man I was reading threw some old posts, would you be willing to help me out and point me into the right direction in catching a king on the black river?


----------



## nighttime

Best chance is late October, very few salmon around south East Michigan. Best get out the map and hiking boots or kayak. State game area will give you access if you paddle way up stream don’t set foot on dam property it’s private and looked after. GL


----------



## Whales

nighttime said:


> Best chance is late October, very few salmon around south East Michigan. Best get out the map and hiking boots or kayak. State game area will give you access if you paddle way up stream don’t set foot on dam property it’s private and looked after. GL


 I've caught a nice steelhead there when I was younger, a mild November day at the Dam. You use to get browns down stream to, I've seen a few Salmon in that river, I have seen a teenager fishing with his mom watching from shore get a nice Coho and a DNR officer give him a foul hook ticket. So if you fish their be aware the DNR live there, I'm pretty sure Wingford farms( the private hunting preserve that owns the dam) pays them handsomely to keep people out. I've never had a problem because I followed the rules wading the river and fishing. I've talked to both DNR and owner, they have people that patrol once and awhile. Remember the Black River had a fish kill years ago above the dam a farmer in Croswell killed everything in the area north of the dam with fertilizer around 10-15 yrs ago? Before that the Black was a good fishing river, combine that with all the Clowns dumping there garbage everywhere and keeping everything they catch,( legal or not), the DNR love it, they make alot of money there. I don't fish it anymore. I've seen people fishing the cut though canal for Salmon before also at night. I don't know if they get them.


----------



## Chessieman

nighttime said:


> Best chance is late October, very few salmon around south East Michigan. Best get out the map and hiking boots or kayak. State game area will give you access if you paddle way up stream don’t set foot on dam property it’s private and looked after. GL



Ha, good one! You must not realize the watershed in St. Clair County. If the dam wasn't north of 1-36 there would be kings in every farm ditch in Sanilac County. Just read the rules of treble hook to sinker distance. The DNR will be watching your back.


----------



## nighttime

Whales said:


> I've had good success in the Paint, every once in awhile in the Clinton by Rochester. To few and far between without stocking, I know your a Clinton guy Nighttime always enjoy your reports even if I don't catch them!


Yes not self sustainable as fishery, too much population and urban run off


----------



## Gabe T

nighttime said:


> Whales, you and Gabe are in need of Clinton crash course!!! Maybe this fall!


I know, I suck at fishing the clinton lol.


----------



## Shoeman

Most do, me included although never really put the time in


----------

